# الترانيم ماهى؟؟



## البحث عن الصواب (23 أغسطس 2008)

*ماهى الترانيم المسيحية؟؟؟*

*وهل هى مثلا محدودة يعنى فى ترانيم معروفة ومحددة ومثلا قالها اكتر من واحد ولا ايه؟؟*

*عايزة كل حاجة*


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

البحث عن الصواب قال:


> *ماهى الترانيم المسيحية؟؟؟*





البحث عن الصواب قال:


> *وهل هى مثلا محدودة يعنى فى ترانيم معروفة ومحددة ومثلا قالها اكتر من واحد ولا ايه؟؟*
> 
> *عايزة كل حاجة*





الاخت الفاضلة البحث علن الصواب 
(اهتفوا ايها الصديقون بالرب.بالمستقيمين يليق التسبيح. 2 احمدوا الرب بالعود.بربابة ذات عشرة اوتار رنموا له. ) (مزمور 33: 1)

(أعلى احد بينكم مشقات فليصلّ.أمسرور احد فليرتل.)(يعقوب 5: 13)



الترنيم او الترتيل هو حالة يكون فيها الانسان سعيدا بوجوده في محضر الله، سعيدا بالخلاص ، مبتهجا بالانتصار ، فيبتهج ويسبح الله ويحمده بالترنيم والاغاني الروحية .

اول مرة سمعنا عن الترنيم في الكتاب المقدس ، كان عندما عبر موسى وشعبه بانتصار من ارض العبودية في مصر في اتجاه الى ارض الموعد في كنعان ، فقال (حينئذ رنم موسى وبنو اسرائيل هذه التسبيحة للرب وقالوا.ارنم للرب فانه قد تعظم.الفرس وراكبه طرحهما في البحر.) ( خروج 15: 1) 

وآخر مرة نقرأ ايضا عن الترنيم هي في محضر الله بعد الانتقال من هذا العالم الى العالم الباقي .
وهي ايضا صدي للترنيمة الاولى 

(ثم رأيت آية اخرى في السماء عظيمة وعجيبة.سبعة ملائكة معهم السبع الضربات الاخيرة لان بها اكمل غضب الله. 2 ورأيت كبحر من زجاج مختلط بنار والغالبين على الوحش وصورته وعلى سمته وعدد اسمه واقفين على البحر الزجاجي معهم قيثارات الله.  وهم يرتلون ترنيمة موسى عبد الله وترنيمة الخروف قائلين عظيمة وعجيبة هي اعمالك ايها الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء عادلة وحق هي طرقك يا ملك القديسين.)
(رؤيا 15: 3) 

هذه الترنيمة سوف يقولها المؤمنين كما ترين في نفس الموقت حينما يرون انفسهم في الجانب الغالب المنتصر ، والله يقيم عدله على من رفضوه طاعته وملكوته .

ونحن دائما نرنم لله بترانيم جديدة ، نعبر فيها عن حالات اشواقنا وابتهاجنا او صلواتنا لله .

(يا الله ارنم لك ترنيمة جديدة برباب ذات عشرة اوتار ارنم لك)
(مزمور 144: 9)


اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة هي ما قصدته في السؤال .

الرب معك


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لردك استاذ new man




> ونحن دائما نرنم لله بترانيم جديدة ، نعبر فيها عن حالات اشواقنا وابتهاجنا او صلواتنا لله .
> 
> (يا الله ارنم لك ترنيمة جديدة برباب ذات عشرة اوتار ارنم لك)
> (مزمور 144: 9)
> ...


 
حضرتك طبعا جاوبت على سؤالى بس عايزة اعرف حاجة
عارفة انه سؤال غبى بس استحمل بقى

يعنى مفيش ترانيم محددة فى الكتاب المقدس ولا كل يوم بيطلع ترنيمة جديدة ؟؟؟

سؤال غبى معلش


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2008)

البحث عن الصواب قال:


> شكرا لردك استاذ new man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اغلب الترانيم مقتبسة من المزامير او نصوص اخرى من الكتاب المقدس
صيغت بصورة  تلائم الوزن و القافية

و نعم, في اصدار كثير للترانيم لمرنمين مشهورين يصدر لهم البوم جديد كل سنة و الاخرى


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك روك على الرد والتوضيح


----------



## Kiril (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الترانيم ماهى؟؟*

و فيه نفس الترنيمة قيلت من اكثر من شخص
 و في ترنيمة من شعائر البابا "كم قسا الظلم عليكي"


----------

